# Bucktail hair



## MuskieMan35 (Mar 5, 2008)

Anyone have experience with tanning and/or dying bucktail hair?
Looking to make some bucktails... I already have access to all the tail hair that i could need.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## foothillb (Mar 24, 2009)

It's not worth the effort whatsoever. Hard to get em evenly done as deer hair is hollow and there must some trick to solve that, just don't know what it is and i've tried. I just use em for the white hair and buy the colors I need. Jann's has em, Barlow's and Stamina too.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

I believe Mepps uses squirrel hair to make their bucktails....At least they used to buy squirrel tails and I never saw them advertise squirrel tail lures..


----------



## plugman (Jul 15, 2008)

It's a bit of a pain but you can do it. In fact it's such a pain that I only do it if I can't find the color. 

Here are a few things I've learned if you want to give it a go. You need a dye that is designed for animal proteins. RIT won't cut it. Deer hair is very oily, so you've got to be sure that all the oils are washed out before dying. The dye bath has got to be between 140 and 190 degrees F. Each dye manufacturer will tell you what their bath temp is. I always add white cider vinegar to the bath solution. It makes the dye set, so it won't wash/bleed out of the hair later. The challenge is getting your dye bath concentrations right so that you don't cook the skin and the hair. 

BTW, if any of that bucktail has hair on it that is real long and soft, like 6 to 7 inches, let me know. I'm always looking.


----------



## MuskieMan35 (Mar 5, 2008)

Thx guys- I knew deer hair is hollow & brittle but I thought I would ask anyway... they want $2-3 for a pre-tied one... I don't know maybe its worth it- not to have to mess with it.


----------



## cmiller (Jun 3, 2008)

Snakecharmer said:


> I believe Mepps uses squirrel hair to make their bucktails....At least they used to buy squirrel tails and I never saw them advertise squirrel tail lures..


They still take squirrel tails. They use the hair for the agilia spinners.


----------

